# long taper attachment



## tup48 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi;
Here are some pix of a long taper attachment that I made for my 7X12 Mini-Lathe.
I dont have any planes for it ( I believe I got the ideal for it from an old PM mag).
You can go to  http://fenn.dyndns.org/pub/~chrish/tt-notes.htm And look at Construction Notes For A Myford Taper Turning Attachment, I think this is all the information you will need to build one.
I have found that the long taper attachment is much faster and easer to use then trying to do an offset turning.
I have made some #2 MT and #3 MT with the long taper attachment and thy have all came out real good. If you do only one or two long tapers a year then the long taper attachment may not be worth building. You will have to remove the cross feed screw before you can use the long taper attachment.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you for making the principle so simple! I now understand, which is a first for me. Again, many thanks.


----------

